# Disappearing coolant



## mtbuicknut (Apr 25, 2013)

2011 LTZ 57k has a disappearing coolant issue, have had to refill the reservoir twice now in around 30 days. Each time it has taken over 1/2 gallon. What am I looking for?
Thanks Rick


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Water pump leaks are very common (you'll see coolant residue around the upper pulley on belt side of the engine), as are leaks at the hose that connects from the coolant take to near the top of the engine. Sniff around under the hood with the car good and hot and you'll probably find something.


----------



## Slvrdgr (Dec 2, 2017)

If the above yields no answer theirs always the usual checks when it comes to lose of coolant;

- start with drips under car ( cardboard can expedite that process)

- check hoses/connections (including back to the firewall)

- Check radiator/ heater core and Radiator cap

-check exhaust (thick white indicates bad head gasket, can be tricky with cold ambient temps)

-check oil (if the dipstick shows traces of coolant or oil is milky, indicates bad head gasket)

((If head gasket is suspected try the chemical leak test for the radiator, most parts stock them))


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/210426-mysterious-coolant-loss.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html


----------



## mtbuicknut (Apr 25, 2013)

It got hot enough to boil out the fluid, so I can't really check for drips right now. I changed oil 1400 miles ago and when it got hot it the oil monitor said 0%. I changed the oil and it looked ok no milk at all. It also has an oil leak somewhere on the front of the motor. To much in the way to see anything. I pulled the plugs and stuck the bore scope in and they all looked about the same.I'll do the card board trick after it cleans up. Where does the reservoir vent at?
Thanks Rick


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Check you water outlet. My disappearing coolant wasn't solve until I got my water outlet replaced. Never showed on a pressure test. I went four years with disappearing coolant. Turns out the water outlet was barely seeping and burning off on the head. Then my water outlet finally started leaking and I got it replaced under warranty right before it was going to expire. Once my water outlet was replaced coolant stayed same level and smell was gone in the engine bay when I would open the hood right after driving the car.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Slvrdgr said:


> If the above yields no answer theirs always the usual checks when it comes to lose of coolant;
> 
> - start with drips under car ( cardboard can expedite that process)
> 
> ...


Or go to an emissions shop and have the radiator sniffed for free.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Water outlet--at least 100 sellers on ebay--outta tell ya something, good luck getting it fixed if under warranty, only shows up when the car is driven normally, suspect compression of the o-ring seal at the outlet or a hose connection or a crack that only opens with heat, mine smells like **** every time I drive it and the dealer said "no problem found" !!!


----------



## Slvrdgr (Dec 2, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Or go to an emissions shop and have the radiator sniffed for free.


Didn't know they offered that kinda service, good to know thank you.


----------



## Slvrdgr (Dec 2, 2017)

mtbuicknut said:


> It got hot enough to boil out the fluid, so I can't really check for drips right now. I changed oil 1400 miles ago and when it got hot it the oil monitor said 0%. I changed the oil and it looked ok no milk at all. It also has an oil leak somewhere on the front of the motor. To much in the way to see anything. I pulled the plugs and stuck the bore scope in and they all looked about the same.I'll do the card board trick after it cleans up. Where does the reservoir vent at?
> Thanks Rick


It boiled the coolant? You may be running an improper mix / to much water, coolant should never boil especially under normal driving and such.

I'd have to poke my head under the hood to see where the res. Vents, but I'd guess near the passenger tire.

Has the car been running hotter than usual? 

I'd def. Take a look at the water outlet as others have mentioned, I haven't come across the issue yet myself but massive coolant lose without a trace can be difficult. 

If you're smelling burnt coolant (has a sweet smell) I would focus on probable leaks around the engine/exhaust

If it continues to evade you, a UV Dye may assist in locating the leak, traces of the UV should still remain even if the coolant has burnt away.


----------

